# HMS Hydra- Looking for info on sailor



## Beechie919 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi there, i was wondering if anyone could help point me in the right direction or information about trying to find out information regarding my Great Grand-dad that served on HMS Hydra. His name was Sam(uel) Masters. Was informed that he served upon her around 1916 time. Im also trying to find out if this vessel was in and around Orkney or Scapa flow during the time when HMS Hampshire went down. As we were told through family that Sam dragged his own brother Ben out of the water near to the incident. Ive been looking and looking to try and found information regarding this but get so far and then hit a brick wall. When reading about the incident with the Hampshire, its said that there were 4 destroyers that went out to help with a rescue in a way. But there is no record of these vessels names to be found. Or maybe im not looking hard enough. If someone could help me with this, that would be fantastic or even links to try and get a start. Thanks for reading


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

The log you want for June 1916, HMS Hydra, is held at the National Archives under reference ADM53/44655. It may record what you want to know. There is also a record for Samuel Masters born West Ham on 31 January 1889 - if he's your man then the reference you want is ADM188/1118/112682. That's downloadable for a small fee whereas the log book isn't - you'll need to visit the archives in person or ask someone to do so on your behalf. Paste this on your computer for the record of Samuel: http://discovery.nationalarchives.g..._cr1=adm&_dss=range&_sd=1910&_ed=1918&_ro=any

Dave W


----------

